# Book library



## montego (Dec 5, 2018)

Does anyone have the link to the forums library on training?

Trying to find a printable pdf of 5*5 for my son.


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 5, 2018)

The library forum has been removed.
People were posting backdoors links to the section for anyone on any other forum that asked about and the forum was being reported to the publications.

Most of the pdf's are still available on the board but have been spread out throughout the various forums.
You can search for the specific name in the search and it should direct you to the thread.


----------



## Victory (Dec 6, 2018)

I wondered what happened to it. Good to know we can search for anything if we need it.


----------



## montego (Dec 6, 2018)

AnaSCI said:


> The library forum has been removed.
> People were posting backdoors links to the section for anyone on any other forum that asked about and the forum was being reported to the publications.
> 
> Most of the pdf's are still available on the board but have been spread out throughout the various forums.
> You can search for the specific name in the search and it should direct you to the thread.


Damn. On thanks for that info.

Abusers!


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 6, 2018)

Victory said:


> I wondered what happened to it. Good to know we can search for anything if we need it.



I really like it too and just recently noticed it was gone. I will try the search feature.


----------



## squatster (Dec 6, 2018)

Tne seen had never worked on my phone


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 8, 2018)

AnaSCI said:


> The library forum has been removed.
> People were posting backdoors links to the section for anyone on any other forum that asked about and the forum was being reported to the publications.
> 
> Most of the pdf's are still available on the board but have been spread out throughout the various forums.
> You can search for the specific name in the search and it should direct you to the thread.



Nothing more annoying than people using this place like a damned candy store.


----------



## ketsugo2 (Dec 9, 2018)

Anyone interested in decent pdf pm email I’ll send you some . Always willing to share lmk


----------



## aon1 (Dec 10, 2018)

AnaSCI said:


> The library forum has been removed.
> People were posting backdoors links to the section for anyone on any other forum that asked about and the forum was being reported to the publications.
> 
> Most of the pdf's are still available on the board but have been spread out throughout the various forums.
> You can search for the specific name in the search and it should direct you to the thread.






So I'm finally around long enough to check out the library and it's gone....figures lol


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 16, 2018)

Didn't this go over 6 months ago or am I getting old?


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 16, 2018)

Fucking people always ruining shit man.


----------

